

Show HN: Coffee-React (JSX in CoffeeScript) - mambodog
https://github.com/jsdf/coffee-react

======
couchand
This is an interesting project, however I can't help but think it's
unnecessary in CoffeeScript. For example the Neat component could be as simple
as:

    
    
        {div, h1, p, br} = React.DOM
    
        NeatComponent = React.createClass
          render: ->
            {showTitle, neat} = @props
    
            div
              className: "neat-component"
              h1 null, "A Component is I" if showTitle
              "Coffeescript really saves a lot of typing..." 
              for times in [1..10]
                p null,
                  "is this component neat?"
                  br null
                  "#{neat}x#{times}"
    

Just as clean (if not moreso since you don't have to bother with closing
tags), and it doesn't require any additional compilation.

